# broken



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So pretty! Love broken but they're so hard to create and find! They're super, super cute though


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look plump and healthy.


----------

